# First Look of Orchestral Swarm by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Oct 31, 2017)

With a range of orchestral pointillistic effect, Spitfire Audio’s Orchestral Swam bucks the trend of aleatoric sample sets and offers up an expressive instrument users can control to sculpt unique and dynamic performances.
A must-hear for anyone working on pro-level, creative underscore.
Demos, thoughts and more: http://bit.ly/2gZTnQW



At the time of posting Orchestral Swarm was on a special intro price of $199 (reg $249) from Spitfire Audio


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 31, 2017)

big fan of your review. unfortunately this time there were lots of click and pops, and there was a low pulsing sound that was pretty distracting, specially for such intimate textures..


----------



## donbodin (Oct 31, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> big fan of your review. unfortunately this time there were lots of click and pops, and there was a low pulsing sound that was pretty distracting, specially for such intimate textures..


Thanks NCaffey
I'm redoing the play though of the video now


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 31, 2017)

donbodin said:


> Thanks NCaffey
> I'm redoing the play though of the video now


All fixed Thanks MCaffey I had some problems with capturing and recording and in the end found that channel 1/2 needed hard panned to make it stereo! Arrggh. Ok new set up is officially working now so


----------

